# Strom im Schwimmteich



## Eckentaler (22. Juni 2009)

kann ich ne ganz normal Pumpe fürn Schwimmteich benutzen??

gibts Bestimmungen??

was  muss ich beachten??


----------



## wp-3d (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*



Eckentaler schrieb:


> kann ich ne ganz normal Pumpe fürn Schwimmteich benutzen??
> 
> gibts Bestimmungen??
> 
> was  muss ich beachten??






ja ganz normale 12V Pumpen.




.


----------



## Eckentaler (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

wie??

nur 12 Volt Pumpen?

wo gibts den solche Pumpen?

hab in ebay geschaut, die stärkste hat 1600 liter / Stunde, kann nciht sein dass ich nur mit 12 Volt arbeiten kann

kann ich das anders lösen?

hab alles auf Schwerkraft, mein Filter is mindestends 3meter mit 100er Kg Rohr vom Weiher weg 

wenn ich mit 5 meter Schlauch zum Weiher zurückpumpe würde dass gehn?? oder so?


----------



## JoergK (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

Doch, mit trocken aufgestellter Pumpe. 

Guckst Du hier.

Ich find den Titel des Textes so super... Schwimmen unter Strom...


Gruß Jörg


----------



## wp-3d (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

Hi Jörg D

von Elektrik habe ich null Ahnung und möchte daher nicht irgend etwas falsches schreiben.
Ich weiß nur das im Schwimmbereich 12-24V erlaubt sind.
Es gibt schon stärkere Pumpen für Schwimmteiche, ich habe diese:http://www.oase-livingwater.com/wg/...fpumpen/aquamax-eco/aquamax-eco-6000-12v.html
die sollte bei deinem Teich aber auch zu klein sein.


----------



## Eckentaler (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

Trocken kann ich meine Pumpe aufstellen

SAugseite 2 meter Schlauch drann

Druckseite 5m Schlauch drann

dann habe ich je Seite 5 meter Wasser bis zum Teich

passt dass??


----------



## renne40 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

Hallo
Habe auch eine 24V Pumpe: Seerose UFP13000
Es gibt auch noch eine stärkere (15000l) davon, aber 13000l reichen voll für Skimmerbetrieb o. ä.
LG Rainer


----------



## Eckentaler (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

dass mit 5 meter Schlauch und Trockenaufstellung ist nicht erlaubt??

Seerose UFP13000  kost 500 Euro

nee da schalt ich lieber immer aus befor ich ins Wasser geh!!


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

Hallo Scheiteldelle,

Deinen Beitrag hab ich mal gelöscht, bevor ihn jemand ernst nimmt. Schalte das nächste mal bitte den Verstand ein, bevor Du antwortest. Danke.


----------



## lollo (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*



Eckentaler schrieb:


> dass mit 5 meter Schlauch und Trockenaufstellung ist nicht erlaubt??



Hallo,

der Einsatz einer 230 V geeigneten Teichpumpe für Schwimmteiche (Herstellerangaben beachten) ist bei Trockenaufstellung (unterhalb Teichniveau) nur in einem Abstand zum Teich von mindestens 2 m erlaubt, und muß mit einem 30 mA FI-Schutzschalter abgesichert sein.



> nee da schalt ich lieber immer aus befor ich ins Wasser geh!!


Der Einsatz einer 230 V Pumpe im Schwimmteich ist verboten. (VDE Vorschriften)


----------



## JoergK (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

Hi Namensvetter....



Eckentaler schrieb:


> dass mit 5 meter Schlauch und Trockenaufstellung ist nicht erlaubt??..



natürlich ist das erlaubt, wie's genau zu realisieren ist, hängt von der Pumpe ab.

Üblicherweise wird sie unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche stehen müssen, wenn sie nicht selbstansaugend ist.

Fakt ist, daß keine 230V Tauchpumpe (= Motor unter Wasser!) in einen Schwimmteich darf. 




Eckentaler schrieb:


> ....nee da schalt ich lieber immer aus befor ich ins Wasser geh!!



DAS meinst Du hoffentlich nicht ernst  :beeten1

entsetzt

Jörg

ups, lothar war schneller....


----------



## buzzi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

Bei den Preisen für Niedervolt ist mir auch ganz schlecht geworden. Deshalb habe ich zur Selbstbau-Bastellösung gegriffen: Halogentrafo IP67 mit Gleichrichter (selbstgebaut) und dann eine 12V Lenzpumpe drangehängt. Kosten alles zusammen ca. 80,- Euronen. Die Pumpe kann zwar keinen Druck, aber meine 40cm schafft sie problemlos  und 8000l/h reichen aus, um bei meinem Quellstein aus der 30er Bohrung mit mehr als 10cm Höhe herauszusprudeln. Jetzt muß sie sich nur noch im Langzeittest als haltbar erweisen, wobei die Gleichstrommotoren eigentlich selten kaputt gehen, höchstens die Kohlen... Aber selbst wenn ich jedes Jahr eine neue Brauche, die 20,- Euro tun mir nicht weh, aber der Umwelt  Ich lass mich mal überraschen. Der Versuch war`s auf jeden Fall wert.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Eckentaler (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

@ Lollo

na der Schwimmteich ist mindenstens 3 meter weg von meinem Schwerkraftfilter dort würde die Pumpe mit einem 2 meter Schlauch ansaugen

und mit einem 5 meter schlauch wieder zurück in den Teichpumpen

dann hab ich saug u Druckseitig immer 5 meter Abstand zum TEich

dann hab ich n 300er mA FI

was soll da noch passieren??





@hi Jörg

na dann passts doch Pumpe neben den Filter Schlauch wie oben beschrieben drann u gut iss 

oder??






@ buzzi

hast du sowas verbaut??
funktionierts??

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tauchpumpe-12600...ms=65:2|66:2|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## JoergK (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*



Eckentaler schrieb:


> ...dann hab ich n 300er mA FI
> 
> was soll da noch passieren...



ganz einfach, Du wirst gedünstet....

 Dein FI hat 'ne 0 zu viel !!!! 

Lass den unbedingt gegen einen mit 30mA austauschen !!

Der 300er ist nicht zulässig, ist nur nicht ganz so schlecht, wie gar keiner 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## buzzi (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

ja, so ähnlich sieht mein Modell auch aus, nur halt mit 8000l/h und das es geht siehst du auf meinen Bildern, die Frage ist allerdings nur wie lange  
Ich hab keine Ahnung wieviele Betriebsstunden die halten, bei mir sind es pro Jahr etwa 1500, bis jetzt etwa 250.


----------



## Eckentaler (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

@ Jörg

0,03 Steht am FI, sollte schon passen oder?


----------



## JoergK (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

ok, passt 


[klugscheissmodus]

0,03A = 30mA 

[/klugscheissmodus]

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Eckentaler (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

jaja verwechselt


----------



## günter-w (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jörg, bitte achte darauf das die Zuleitung zur Pumpe so groß wie möglich ist, da die meistenTeichpumpen nicht saugen nur umwälzen daher auch der geringe Stromverbrauch. Ich verwende meist ein 100 KG-Rohr als Zuleitung und reduziere kurz vor der Pumpe auf das entsprechende Anschlussgewinde.
Gruß Günter


----------



## Eckentaler (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

@ Günter W


und an Alle


Zusammenfassung:

kann von meinen Filter der 3meter vom TEich weg ist nochmal 1-2 meter 100er KG drann

dann zur trocken aufgestellten 230Volt Pumpe die mit 0,03A abgesichert is 

dann wieder mit 5 meter schlauch zurück in Teich

hab dann also immer ca 4-5 meter für den Strom bis zum Teich

ist das Sicherheitstechnisch ok


----------



## günter-w (26. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

Hallo Jörg von meiner Seite würde ich sagen das ist Sicherheitstechnisch so OK. Ich verwende von der Pumpe zum Quellbereich ebenfalls 100 KG Rohr da hast du den geringsten Leitungsverlust
Gruß Günter


----------



## Eckentaler (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Strom im Schwimmteich*

wunder bar danke

meine 7500er werde ich erst mal mit nem dicken Schlauch laufen lassen, den hab ich schon

wenn zu wenig kommt dann bau ich noch n bissl 100er Kg ein


----------

